# HUGE favor to ask... need Mini T motor brush spring



## dvrooman (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey y'all
anyone out there not using their stock mini t motor? I just bought a new mini t the other day, ran it for the first time today, and got about 5 minutes into it when it just stopped. Come to find out one of the springs that holds the brush in the motor came out. Does anyone have one they can give me? I don't really feel like investing the $ into another motor when I might go brushless here soon. I'm trying to get it running so I can talk other guys in my neighborhood into getting Mini-T's so I won't be the only one. I'd slip someone a couple bucks if they have one of these springs they're not using.
Thanks for reading
Dave


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

In the stock Mini T motor You can't replace the springs.


----------



## dvrooman (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm sorry. It's a mini baja.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Maybe You could contact them .


----------

